# Puppies are a deer head - Warning - photos!!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

One of my puppy buyers has a connection with a taxidermist and brought me a could deer heads. I wanted to see how the Crested puppies would react.

They LOVED it!!!

They couldn't get much meat off it but they had a ton of fun ripping and tugging and growling and pulling. I finally cut some of the meat off and gave it to them.

I have a couple more in the freezer for my gang to enjoy!

Here are the pictures ...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Absolutely adorable and creepy, all at the same time! lol


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Puppies and a deer head*

The title got messed up.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was really worried that someone posted a puppy head mounted like a deer trophy. And I looked anyways. 

I don't know about my reaction to the puppies and the deer head. It is a little repulsive to me, but I don't know why.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I wanted to see a picture of Hondo and his deer head, but people were too squeamish. I'm usually squeamish, but these pictures really didn't bother me. I actually thought it was kind of funny. I mean, those puppies are so tiny and that head is so big. Yet - it looks like that tiny pack of puppies took that big critter down.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I wanted to see a picture of Hondo and his deer head, but people were too squeamish. I'm usually squeamish, but these pictures really didn't bother me. I actually thought it was kind of funny. I mean, those puppies are so tiny and that head is so big. Yet - it looks like that tiny pack of puppies took that big critter down.


I know! Something about puppies make everything cute!

I have to add that Hondo's deer head wasn't skinned, so it was more sad then creepy.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Lol- not exactly a very pretty picture!


----------

